
Typing the Technical Interview in TypeScript - dfee
https://gal.hagever.com/posts/typing-the-technical-interview-in-typescript/
======
dfee
It was a lot of fun working through this, figured I'd add my gist to verify
it:
[https://gist.github.com/dfee/df3b2cdd68761f154ac290c79968f30...](https://gist.github.com/dfee/df3b2cdd68761f154ac290c79968f30c)

